# can i factory reset from rooted .608?



## thelight (Aug 22, 2011)

i wouldent want to brick my phone. can u pls advise if downgrading or factory reset is safe. what steps should i take?
thx all


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

Factory resetting is safe. If you are looking to lose root, you'll need to sbf. Read this thread for the easiest way to do that (in my opinion).

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/170060-tool-ezsbf-d2g.html


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

and read Droid Wiki: SBF, Recovery, CWM info


----------

